# Fire at Little King



## Belinda (Nov 1, 2006)

I just spoke with Marianne and everyone is ok, it was the house ONLY , not the barn as reported by some. Marianne and Ed were the only ones in the house . The fire started about 4 AM . Please keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Mini-Max (Christine) (Nov 1, 2006)

We must have been typing at the same time. I am so happy to hear the family is ok. Thanks for the update.

Christine


----------



## sedeh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm glad that they're okay. So tragic a firefighter died though. My heart goes out to his family.


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm glad they and the horses are okay. It's very sad about the firefighter.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh no how scary and sad for all involved

I am so sorry for the firefighter and his family as well.


----------



## brookhaven (Nov 1, 2006)

What a tragedy. So glad everyone is okay. That was a beautiful house. My heart goes out to the Eberths and to the firefighter's family. So very sad. I also heard that all their horse records were in the house! THAT's a nightmare in itself.


----------



## Beccy (Nov 1, 2006)

How awful! Glad they and the horses are alright, but so very sorry to hear that a firefighter lost his life. Praying for his family.


----------



## Davie (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad to hear that the Eberts got out safely. Material things can be replaced.

It is with great sadness that a firefighter lost his life doing what he was trained to do--come to the aid of others. My heartfelt thoughts and prayer to his family, firehouse, and friends who lost a special person in the line of duty, doing what he probably loved to do--fight fire. Rest in Peace for a job well done firefighter!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 1, 2006)

What a horrible tragedy! Prayers for all.


----------



## Magic (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh no, how awful! My condolences to the Eberths, and to the family of the brave firefighter who lost his life battling the blaze. A tragedy all around.....


----------



## Bluerocket (Nov 1, 2006)

Our condolences and prayers for all involved.

J Jay & Kim Porter


----------



## CountryHaven (Nov 1, 2006)

My heart goes out to the Eberths and to the family of the fireman. What a tragedy.


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank Goodness everyone and all the horses are safe and our prayers go out to the Eberth's as they face such a task of re-building their home!!! Such a loss for the fireman's family.....our prayers go out to them, also....the paperwork for the horses will be a nightmare!!! Hopefully the registries can do something to ease the burden of duplicating all those certificates!!!

Let us know what we, your friends and forum friends, can do to help!!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 1, 2006)

What an awful thing to happen! Thankfully the Eberths got out safely - like someone said "material things can be replaced."

So sorry to hear about the firefighter losing his life - what an awful thing for his family.

It certainly makes a person appreciate every day and helps us to realize the important things in our lives.


----------



## nootka (Nov 1, 2006)

While I am relieved that the Eberths are fine, I cannot help but think of the sadness, the loss of that man and his loved ones' pain.

I truly appreciate all that emergency workers do, and when their luck runs out, I know it likely doesn't make it any easier, if anything it is harder to lose these exceptional people; they are the epitome of what we want for our friends, neighbors and fellow citizens: Brave, strong, and dependable. He will be missed even by those of us that did not personally know him.

I hope that all involved can find some measure of peace in this difficult time.

Liz M.


----------



## Cathy_H (Nov 1, 2006)

Per our local noon news - A second firefighter is in serious condition from trying to rescue the one killed. Please pray for him. The first firefighter (33) was killed by a flashover that came through a hallway. The fire was about 1400 degrees (average is about 700 degrees)........ Yes, material things can be replaced. Please pray for the families of these brave firefighters........... Below is our local news link but no update as of yet............................ http://www.whas11.com/topstories/stories/1...re.8f9845c.html


----------



## minih (Nov 1, 2006)

Prayers sent up for the families involved.....


----------



## Joyce (Nov 1, 2006)

Very sorry to read this but glad to hear everything is under control.

Joyce L


----------



## barrelchick93 (Nov 1, 2006)

Prayers for their whole family



: I so glad the horses were O.K.



:


----------



## Whitestar (Nov 1, 2006)

Having family that was in the fire department, I know that their life insurance policies are not always that great. I am sure that the Eberth family are devastated, but have insurance to cover the loss of the material things. I would like anyone that can find out- to post a address that I can to send a donation to the family of the lost fireman & the one that is currently in the hospital to help them in this time of need. Fire is always a great fear of anyone with family & barns, so any way that we can show our appreciation to those that put their lives on the line to help us when we need it most has my vote. So if anyone can find out if a fund has been set up for these families, please post it, this mini lover will be sending a donation & I encourage the rest of you to do what your heart tells you.


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad they are ok, but this is horrible news and my heart goes out to all involved. This is just awful!


----------



## Candice (Nov 1, 2006)

What a horrible tragedy. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all involved.

God Bless,

Candice & Nick Forthofer


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 1, 2006)

my prayers go out to everyone!


----------



## Gena (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the clip link to the article...so horrible what has happened, such a blessing the family was not hurt they are such wonderful people...but so very sad the firefighter lost his life...this year has been a tough one it seems...we just lost a beloved cousin yesterday, she was one of the top horse trainers in the country and was killed by a horse...reminders of how precious life really is


----------



## miniapp (Nov 1, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Eberth Family, the family of the heroic fireman who lost his life and to the firefighter fighting for his life.

Suzy Hooper and Janie Bigham

Big Hoop Miniatures/Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## REO (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG that's so horrible! What a nightmare and such a great loss for the firefighter's family and everyone. Thank God they got out alive. Prayers for the other firefighter and all families.


----------



## susanne (Nov 1, 2006)

Like Whitestar, my family has been very involved in the fire department of Happy Valley, Oregon...my father was fire chief, and my younger brother nearly died when trapped in a burning building, with heat so intensive that his helmet melted.

A sense of panic raced through me as I read this...the same fear that is felt by families of all firefighters throughout every fire call until t hey know their loved ones are safe. I, too, would like contact information for the families of the fallen and injured firefighters, or at least the fire department.

I am so thankful that the Eberths and their horses were unharmed.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Nov 1, 2006)

How awful! I'm shaking here.... the poor fireman. Godspeed, sir, and thank you for your service.....

Lucy


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2006)

We will be praying for the Little Kings owners and the Firefighers families. If they need anything let us know. I hated to hear about the fire and the fire figther.We don't ever no how long we will have here on earth, so enjoy each and every day like it is our last.We own a Little kings Stud, they have great horses. I am so thankful they or okay and the horses.

take care and may God be with them all during this time,

melissa


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 1, 2006)

Our prayers and thoughts go to the families of all involved, firefighters and the Eberths!!

Please let us know if anything can be done to help!!


----------



## zacharyfarms (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh My Goodness, I am so terribly sorry that this tragic fire has happened to one of our great represenatives of the miniature horse community. I am especially sorry for the tragic loss of life for the brave firefighter and prayers for his family and for the firefighter that is still fighting for his own life and his family. I think being in or having a fire around my horses and family is my worst nightmare. :no:


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of the fire, but glad that the Eberths are okay.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello,

here is a site posted on this same forum with pictures and information about the fire. We all need to pray for both families during this time.

http://www.courier-journal.com/apps/pbcs.d...NEWS02/61101021

take care,

melissa


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Nov 1, 2006)

I just got the news in an email! I didn't believe it..

Thank god the horses are ok! Prayers for everyone involved, ecspecially the lost firefighter's family.


----------



## anita (Nov 1, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers go to the Eberth family, to the families of the fire fighters.

Deepest condolences to the family of the fire fighter who lost his life in this tragedy.

I am so sorry

Anita


----------



## mmmorgans (Nov 1, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the Eberth family as well as the families of the firefighters. What a tragic event to have happen to anyone.

Cyndi - Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Nov 1, 2006)

Such a tragedy. Our best wishes go out to John and Melinda. And our prayers to the families of both the perished and injured firemen involved. They go in when others only want to get out. May God belss them all.


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 1, 2006)

I am in awe! My heart goes out to the Eberths and to the fire fighter's family. Oh this is just horrible!!

My thoughts and prayers are with them all!

Joyce


----------



## HJF (Nov 1, 2006)

It was just on the news here. So sorry about the firefighter and the Eberths. :no:


----------



## Arion Mgmt (Nov 1, 2006)

First - I want all to know how thankful we all are for your prayers. We are very devastated with the loss of the firefighter- Greg Cloud went to school with us kids and he is related to my niece-Mariah- on her mother's side. This is very very upsetting to our family. We are looking ino a donation fund for his family and/or fire house. All is lost- not just material things, but all our horse records etc. We have nothing as far as registration papers, pictures, breeding records, guarantees etc. Plus my father's businesses that were in the office in the house. Let alone all the memories lost.

Again- thank you for your thoughts and prayers- please keep Greg's family in them. We are grateful for his courage- I just wish there was something left to show for his efforts.

Robin-LKF


----------



## AngieA (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so very sorry for the loss of the firefighters life and for the one fighting for his life...they both are in my prayers along with their families. Such a tradgedy to have happened. So glad to hear everyone got out of the house, it could have been even worse. God Bless all that were involved.


----------



## Manyspots (Nov 1, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers from us in Central Iowa.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG, What a horrible tradgedy. Prayers and thoughts going out to everyone involved. I am so grateful the fire didnt spread to the barn, and that the Eberths are safe. Material things can be replaced like everyone has said. Corinne


----------



## SWA (Nov 1, 2006)

As a Fireman's daughter, our hearts go out to all families involved in this tragedy. Will keep them lifted in our prayers.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Nov 1, 2006)

Arion Mgmt said:


> First - I want all to know how thankful we all are for your prayers. We are very devastated with the loss of the firefighter- Greg Cloud went to school with us kids and he is related to my niece-Mariah- on her mother's side. This is very very upsetting to our family. We are looking ino a donation fund for his family and/or fire house. All is lost- not just material things, but all our horse records etc. We have nothing as far as registration papers, pictures, breeding records, guarantees etc. Plus my father's businesses that were in the office in the house. Let alone all the memories lost.
> 
> Again- thank you for your thoughts and prayers- please keep Greg's family in them. We are grateful for his courage- I just wish there was something left to show for his efforts.
> 
> Robin-LKF


OMG! :new_shocked: :no: Robin I am so sorry! I was also one that got a link to an article as I hadnt been on the computer all day. So I had to log on and find out what happened!

My heart goes out to the firefighters family for their loss :no: I will also pray for the firefighter who is in the hospital.

If you can keep us updated!

Can someone pin this so it does not get lost?

(((HUGS)))

Jeri


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 1, 2006)

How awful....Tim and I are sending prayers for Greg Cloud's family and the folks at LKF. After 20yrs of Tim being a fireman...I was relieved when he retired from that line of work. I watched the video of the fire with such a sick feeling...pray for strength and a new beginning for all. May God Bless.

Connie & Tim


----------



## kaykay (Nov 1, 2006)

My prayers go out to all involved. I cant even begin to imagine what all of you are going through.

Kay


----------



## Leeana (Nov 1, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear this, i wish i could help out but im 5hrs away. Prayors will deffently be sent out to you all and good thoughts as you all recover from this.

God Bless,

Leeana


----------



## Kitty (Nov 1, 2006)

Marianne, Ed, Robin, Brian and crew,

Rick and I are so sorry for the fire. We are more thankful that you both are fine and well. We know how much love and time went into building that beautiful home and how many memories are there. We have some really nice memories of staying there and hanging out with you all. We are so sorry for the loss. Also prayers for the lost firefighter and his family. We are fortunate that there are loyal people who are willing to take on such a tough job.

God must have a wonderful plan for you. For every window that closes another one opens. Something I learned personally with my accident.

God bless you and you already know if you need anything we are ALWAYS there for you. Remember Rick is a handy guy and loves you just as much as I do. Heck we need a vacation




It is too cold up here in Wisconsin. And Shawn just added you need a strong teenager to help with cleanup he's your boy.

Love ya. Please call if you need anything.

Rick and Kitty


----------



## kaykay (Nov 1, 2006)

i keep thinking about all everyone at little king is going thru in this horrible tragedy. I do think I will purchase one of those small fire proof safes for all my business and animal papers. To have to go through this is bad enough and then to have to worry about all the business papers and horse papers too is just too much stress added on top. A lesson learned for me for sure!


----------



## Tami (Nov 1, 2006)

I am so, so sorry to hear about the fire and the loss of the firefighter. :no: :no: If you need anything at all please don't hesitate to ask. No matter how big or small, we will help in whatever way we can.


----------



## minimama (Nov 1, 2006)

I am just dumbstruck reading all of this. I am so very sorry for all of the loss that has occured because of this fire. My prayers go out to Greg Cloud and his wife as well as his firefighter family. My prayers also to the Eberth family for strength to pull through this and rebuild all of the dreams that have been damaged today.

May God Bless you all and keep you safe!


----------



## BKBowen (Nov 1, 2006)

To Robin and family,

First off I am so glad you are all safe. A fire is devastating...to say the least. I learned this myself a year ago when I lost my home, along with everything in it, to a fire. I am still trying to get paperwork replaced and replace records, etc. since the registries were not workable when it came to fees. But, I am grateful to have the horses safe and sound to do all that paperwork for! I now have a HUGE respect for the firefighters, and their families, and what they do to protect us...mostly people they do not even know. I saw for myself them sitting on the driveway in utter exhaustion, only to get back up and start all over when the fire would flair up again. They pulled me out of the house when I charged in to get my cats (my dogs were at the barn at the time) and made a promise to find my cats for me. And they delivered on that promise while they put their lives in danger. In the end there was nothing left at all, but I am grateful we all were able to just walk away. Now my boyfriend, who lives in Wyoming, is a volunteer firefighterin the summer, and goes on a lot of those big wildfires you see on TV in the western U.S. It is very very scary to know anything can happen at any time. I know you are all devastated that someone lost their life and another now fights for his. I am so glad all of you and your horses are ok...but it makes me very sad to hear that someone lost their life doing something they are all too underpaid for...and as was mentioned, don't have the benefits for their families that they should. Robin, God Bless ya'll and know that you have a huge amount of people who are praying for ya'll...and for your friend who lost his life and his family.

Bobbi Kay Bowen

Star Struck Miniatures & American Shetlands

www.StarStruckMiniatures.com


----------



## wildoak (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, just can't begin to imagine the task ahead. Your family will be in our prayers.

Jan


----------



## Dona (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG! :new_shocked: I am so sorry to hear this devestating news! Thank God that everyone made it out of the house....but I can't stop thinking about that poor fireman who died, and his Chief who is in the hospital.





There are many lives that have been affected by this tragedy..........reminds us all to count our blessings every day!

I pray the Eberth family will pull together & get thru this with the help of their many friends.



:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 1, 2006)

I am heartbroke for the firefighter and for the Eberths with such a tragic loss. I can't imagine that sick feeling they must have and I sure hope they get through this. This must be soooo hard. I pray that they make it throught his and in the end they can get everything and more back. I wish there was somthing I could do to help them get all the papers back. I would just love to do the paper work for them!!! I could do that all day long....

I don't know the Eberths very well (just know Robin through e-mail and have talked to John and Melinda) and they are all just soooooo nice. They are so genorus and answer my million questions and send all the pictures I ask for, I just wish there was somthing I could do in return. Someday I would love to own one of there horses...

Good luck to everyone involved with this. I am just thanking god that none of the horses were injured and the Eberths are okay. My heart goes out and breaks for the people who lost there dear beloved familymember/friend. He's a hero in my eyes.

Gage


----------



## DreamKeeperMinis (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG I was in shock when I heard this news. I just purchased my new stallion from Lk about a month ago and had the pleasure of having many conversations with Robin and even talked to Marianne. Very nice people. And so helpful in answering my MANY questions also.

Prayers for all at LK Farm and for the firefighters families. May their hearts heal from this devastating tragedy. God Bless.

Sherrie


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2006)

What horrible news. So unforunate to hear of this young man's death and the other hospitalized fire fighter. Our prayers will be for them and for the Eberths. So very sorry Robin. What a sad loss of your family's personal and business records. My prayers go out to your parents too.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so very sorry. I just got on and read the horrible news. So unforunate to hear of this young man's death and the other hospitalized fire fighter. My prayers go out to Eberths and the family and friends of the firefighters.

Robin


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Nov 2, 2006)

I am glad the Eberths and horses are ok. I will be praying for them and especially the fire fighters and their families.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 2, 2006)

Watched the news last night and again this morning looking for updates on the 2nd fireman, there were more reports, but none on him. I sure wish him the best, and especially prayers for the family of the fireman that was lost, and for all of those who have suffered from the fire. Family means so much, and I am sure as a family the Eberths will get through this.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG I can't believe that this story was true! My mom was watching the local news yesterday and she said something about a fire at Little King in IN, and she was asking me if that was the farm I went to this summer. Sure enough it was. Glad the family is ok, will be praying for the firemans family.


----------



## runaway ranch (Nov 2, 2006)

This is such a tragedy. My condloences and prayers to the families of all involved.


----------



## Parker (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, what a nightmare everyone has been through. When I heard, I was dumbfounded to say the least.

So glad the Eberths made it out, but what sorrow it must be for the two firefighters and their families. Also, for the Eberths, having lost irreplaceable memories, photos and the like, not even counting the hardships they will face in the immediate future. Just so glad it didn't spread to the barn as well, as I know they are too.

Hoping someone in the know will post the mailing address for the two firefighters to help their families in their time of need, so those of us who are want to, can donate. Every little bit will help, no matter the amount of the donation. The mini horse community amazes me, and pulls together when something like this happens. All of you, helped me during Katrina, and I just want to be able to pass it on so to speak.

God bless all concerned.


----------



## Anne ABC (Nov 2, 2006)

May God bless all the brave firefighters and peace be with the one injured and the one killed and his family, we will hold them in our prayers.

We are so thankful the Eberth's, their family, workers and all their beautiful horses are o.k.

We were just visiting there less than two weeks ago and it is such a beautiful farm and they are such nice folks. So sad for them....


----------



## maranatha minis (Nov 2, 2006)

May God Bless all that were invloved. Let us know if there is anything we can do here on the forum.

You are in our prayers.

Shelley<><


----------



## Marylou (Nov 2, 2006)

What a tragedy! My husband and most of the men in his family were either volunteer or paid firemen and the loss of a fireman is always upsetting. Prayers cerrtainly for his wife and family. Also for the injured fireman. For all at Little King sorry for your loss. House can be replaced but the physical memories lost in most cases cannot. All of you are in my thoughts and prayers.




:


----------



## Sterling (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry for this trajedy! I cannot even begin to imagine what everyone involved is going thru and the life lost of that brave firefighter. When I read this thread which I just found today, and saw the reports and news clippings, I got knots in my stomach. Such a trajedy...I am so sorry. I am thankful that the family and the horses are ok.


----------



## wendi leigh (Nov 2, 2006)

What a tragedy indeed. I had just received an email Tuesday night from Marianne saying she knew a shipper that could pick up my purchases from Oktoberfest on Wednesday morning. I couldn't make the timing work on my end, and in retrospect, I'm sure they were in no shape to deal with loading horses the next morning. I cannot even imagine the emotional shock and feelings of devastation that everybody at LKF must be going through, not to mention the loss of the firefighter, Greg Cloud, and the grief of his wife and family. My thoughts and prayers go out to all involved to find the strength and courage to carry on.



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 3, 2006)

Are there any updates on this, all sorts of rumours are starting to circulate about it being started deliberately.

Any links to news updates would be gratefully received so I can stamp on rumour at source!!!

My heart goes out to the firefighters family, and to the Eberths, words cannot suffice at a time like this, I am sure there is a memorial fund, but could we maybe do something of our own, as a Miniature Horse thankyou???


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2006)

Jane, I believe it to be just that, a rumor.

Our local news station did a small thing on it again last night and the report ended with,

"Investigators have yet to determine the cause of the fire"


----------



## Frankie (Nov 3, 2006)

I thought I would let you know,,,,,,our local news (Indianapolis) has reported that the 2nd fireman, the one injured, has been released from the hospital after surgery to repair his ankle (it was broke as he fell through the 2nd story floor to the 1st story) and he is doing as well as to be expected.

Keep all of them in your thoughts.


----------



## Gena (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, continuing to keep them all in our prayers...


----------



## SilverRidgeMinis (Nov 4, 2006)

I would like to add my prayers for the Eberth family, the firemen, and the lost fireman Greg. I only found out today since I have not been on the web this week. I was shocked when I heard the news.

Freida

Silver Ridge Minis


----------



## Jean_B (Nov 5, 2006)

I talked to Tara (of ReitenWorks.com) this morning who lives just across the fields from LK. Her boyfriend was a very good friend of the fireman who died and the entire town is just devestated. They had a memorial service last night (Saturday) with over 1,000 in attendance. As far as she knows they have not yet determined what started the fire. She did say that LK is working with both registries to get their paperwork back up to speed and that they are coping as well as can be expected.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 5, 2006)

I was visiting family in El Paso when this happened, and was shocked to read about it. I just want to add my sincere concern for John and all the rest of the Eberth family and of course for Greg and his family. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Sincerely,

Susan O.


----------



## CAM (Nov 5, 2006)

My sincerest condolences to the Eberths and the family of the fireman. May God grant you strength in your healing and during the challenges ahead.


----------

